# Cognitive Functions and their relationship to the Chakras/Energy Centers



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay.. I'm going to pose this question and let you people discuss if you want.. since I seem to be terrible at describing what is on my mind.. :/
-Is into discussion voyerism oddly enough. ;o-

Well, I shall try to explain the way I see this..

Basically, we have energy centers.. and we can connect to people with energy..
So if we connect to someone with a well developed crown chakra, we could become more psychically developed..
Or if someone has a strong third eye chakra, our ability to understand logic improves... [as an example]

if someone has a strong heart chakra, they can become more deeply loving..

if someone has a well developed throat chakra, they are more extroverted or able to communicate

if someone is more grounded in the physical world their root chakra would be developed

You get the idea, I'm hoping.. 
Basically, each of the chakras of each individuals energy body is developed differently..
So the chakras could say a lot about cognitive functions..
For example..
I know I have a more developed Heart and Crown Chakra and have been trying to develop my Third Eye Chakra.. 
However.. 
All of the other chakras are mediocre.. All of my attention goes to these three.. 
My heart chakra is the strongest..

So what does that sound like?
An INFP, right? Sort of?
because the crown chakra would be "intuition"
and the heart chakra would be "Feeling"
but my heart chakra is actually OVERDEVELOPED.

Yes, I might sound crazy, but it is fun to think about. :ninja:
*
Note: Please just use the Topic Title as a focus if the rest of the stuff I said sounds too confusing.. :/*


----------



## Captain (Jan 25, 2012)

Rune said:


> Okay.. I'm going to pose this question and let you people discuss if you want.. since I seem to be terrible at describing what is on my mind.. :/
> -Is into discussion voyerism oddly enough. ;o-
> 
> Well, I shall try to explain the way I see this..
> ...


So which chakras match which cognitive functions? Match them up for me so I can understand what you're saying.

Crown=Nx?
Third eye=Tx?
Heart=Fx?

I'm interested in where you're going with this, I just need a little clarification.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

****** said:


> So which chakras match which cognitive functions? Match them up for me so I can understand what you're saying.
> 
> Crown=Nx?
> Third eye=Tx?
> ...


Okay..
I'll try to keep this as simplistic as possible because I could easily go on a long disordered tangent with my observations on this..

Okay..
My theory on this:

Internal energy = Introverted Experiences
External energy = Extroverted Experiences

So the Chakras would be this:

Ni = Crown = Intuition

Ti = Third Eye = Logical Thinking [My guess is that NTs use their crown and Third eye chakras more often..]

Fi = Heart = Emotional Focus [My guess is that NFs have well developed heart and crown chakras.]

Si = Root = Grounding/Physical Reality 

The Aura/Electromagnetic field would be the same, but put an e in the place of the i.

I will go into more detail about that in a second. x.x

Still working on this, though.

Oh, and before I forget:
Extroverted Functions = Throat chakra + what is projected environmentally in your energy field/external energy + ways an Introverts Inferior Function Manifests

Introverted Functions = focusing on development of chakra/s/cognitive functions [this is all I have for this one.. haha..]


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

The Electromagnetic field..
The way I have experienced it.
And I will describe the way I experience chakras in a simplified way if I can.. xD

Chakras are subjective, personal energy forms/inward understanding/experiencing of a "flavor" of energy.. People might mistake them for the soul, or identify with one or more in particular. They might overdevelop a function and become unhealthy.

Okay..
So then there are Electromagnetic Fields.. [those things people call auras or shields..]
They are probably more objective, from what I have observed some people use their shields consciously and some people put their shields up automatically..
I think of them as external/environmental because you carry these energy structures with you in the external world as your way of experiencing "extroversion world".
Same as chakras, you feed them energy to strengthen them..
You can give them the "flavor" or "aligned intent" of certain chakras..
This is probably what determines aura colors and maybe even a person's preferred shielding color..

I'm not sure if shields are always there naturally or not, but I'm assuming that when you are focusing on your chakras, your shield weakens..


----------



## Captain (Jan 25, 2012)

Rune said:


> The Electromagnetic field..
> The way I have experienced it.
> And I will describe the way I experience chakras in a simplified way if I can.. xD
> 
> ...


So, if you're more focused on shields (extravert) then less energy is devoted to the chakras? So something like that could possibly relate to weak functions like Si?


----------

